# I retired too early



## tappers (Apr 15, 2012)

This is the first time I've visited this forum & thought I would vent a bit and see if there are others in a similar position to me. To be quite honest I hate the word "retirement"!! We all seem to live in this dream world that once you're done working, life will be rosy etc, etc. 

I was forced into an early retirement when I was 49 years old. I was over weight, stressed and burnt out. Had very serious anxiety disorder and was told by my family doctor I could have a stroke any time if I continued.

Anyway, I was literally 5 years getting myself back on track health wise and here I am now 57. Up till about 3 months ago I had a home based business that was doing quite well, but for various reasons I decided to remove myself from this.

I spent 40 years being a productive happy person to a "feeling useless" now at 57. Yea, I know about the getting involved in community etc. My wife & I get out on the weekends to our church and socialize that way, that helps, but there's only so much golfing and socializing you can take?

Any suggestions or guys my age in a similar situation?


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Deleted.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I got a golden handshake at 49, spent 10 years in Management Consulting (originally planned 5 but an unplanned divorce extended the timeframe). I had a lot of fun. Been retired for 13 years now. Relax. This too shall pass.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

what do you most enjoy doing?
I recall in my early days job/career hunting some very good books and exercises by richard bolles -one is called "Where do I go from here with my life" 
Bolles is a true believer in doing alot of background research into "what you want and why you want it", before you send out any applications/resumes for work, set-up a business or other. http://www.amazon.com/Where-Here-Life-Systematic-Instructors/dp/0898150841. 
perhaps it will strike a chord and be helpful in your search.


----------



## tappers (Apr 15, 2012)

Ag Driver said:


> Congrats on getting your health back on track. That alone with worth it on it's own.
> 
> Personally, I would be going back to work part time. As a consultant or a contractor. I work in the aviation industry, and experience is welcomed -- even on a part time basis. I never plan on "retiring" per say. I plan giving back to the industry as a flight instructor.


Yes, indeed there's no price you can put on your health, I'm very thankful for that. That's a good suggestion on the part time work. There are a lot of older guys like ourselves that have lots of experience to offer. I've been looking around where I live locally for part time work. I live in the Maritimes and most jobs pay 10-12 bucks an hour. I won't go out the door for anything less than $15 at least so that's a challenge, but maybe something will surface eventually. Thanks for your input.


----------



## tappers (Apr 15, 2012)

kcowan said:


> I got a golden handshake at 49, spent 10 years in Management Consulting (originally planned 5 but an unplanned divorce extended the timeframe). I had a lot of fun. Been retired for 13 years now. Relax. This too shall pass.


Thanks for the encouragement, that's what my wife is telling me, keep my head up etc. When you're a "type A" personality, it's tough sometimes.


----------



## tappers (Apr 15, 2012)

dubmac said:


> what do you most enjoy doing?
> I recall in my early days job/career hunting some very good books and exercises by richard bolles -one is called "Where do I go from here with my life"
> Bolles is a true believer in doing alot of background research into "what you want and why you want it", before you send out any applications/resumes for work http://www.amazon.com/Where-Here-Life-Systematic-Instructors/dp/0898150841.
> perhaps it will strike a chord and be helpful in your search.


Hey this looks like a really good book, I've been considering something around this topic acutally, thank you!!


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

Personally, I would rather sit in my underwear all day than ever go back to a work a day job but hey thats just me.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

tygrus said:


> Personally, I would rather sit in my underwear all day than ever go back to a work a day job but hey thats just me.


Ha ha ... me 2 

tappers, do you have grandchildren? IMHO, it should be really fun to spend more time with them.... teach them some sport, science ...

What about paid surveys?! My mom likes them ... not too much money, but fun...


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

We are doing as much travel as we can, while we can. Last year it was a total of about 5 months.

We both have extensive bucket lists and who knows what the future will bring health wise. Leaving again next week......


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Last year it was a total of about 5 months.


 Very nice! Are you doing long-term vacations?



> Leaving again next week......


 Where are you heading this time?


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

tappers said:


> Hey this looks like a really good book, I've been considering something around this topic acutally, thank you!!


You would likely be able to find it in the local library - (libraries are truly wonderful places -sooo much information & expertise here)
Bolles has other valuable books like "what colour is your parachute 2015" & "The Three Boxes of Life" .etc. His references and sources of information alone are remarkable!


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I started driving for a Chinese restaurant...........just for a reason to get out and about.

That lasted about 3 years and I gave it up and fully retired.

My wife took a part time job and won't give it up. She is 69 this year and will continue for as long as she can health wise.

When she is off for an extended number of days she gets cranky...........so I don't know what it will be like when she gives it up totally.

I keep busy now with my grandson.........looking after my "little buddy" at least 3 -4 days a week.

Maybe try a local delivery gig for awhile. It gets you out and about and you can quit anytime you want.

One problem with working in retirement, is that you eventually will "retire" again, and have to get used to living without the extra money.

My wife earned $24,000 last year part time, and we will have to make an adjustment when that money stops flowing in.

Retirement it seems to me, is a constant change in circumstances and adjustments.

You get your pension, then you get CPP at age 60, then you lose some pension but get the OAS at 65.........then you quit the part time job.

The dust doesn't seem to settle until both partners are over 65, not working anymore and their income is "set" for the rest of their lives.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

I retired early but have lots of interests and am really busy. In any event, I know of a couple of people who were in a similar position as yourself. They each started driving part time shuffling customers back and forth between the business and their home. One works for a car dealership and another for a hotel. In both cases I don't think money is the issue, they just wanted something to do. No pressure, some down time, part time only, and some nice people to talk to, and they both enjoy it.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

I would suggest joining a hiking group.
I'm in my early 50s and that's what I did.

Once per week I hike with the group, 8 KM or so depending on the terrain, I look forward to it now.
For some reason the routine seems to help for me, not likely I'd be doing it regularly on my own.
Mostly 70-year-olds, some up to 80 or so, some my age, we hike then have coffee and some snacks, chat for a bit, exercise plus a little social activity.

When I first became semi-retired i did gain a bunch of weight, but now, although I did not lose any weight, it is redistributed, partially due to the hiking, eg. I could take a punch to the gut without it jiggling.

I find myself spending way too much time sitting, in front of the computer, watching movies etc.
Hiking, or even walking to the post office each day to check the mail, the odd trip to the gymn, should make a big difference in health & longevity, not to mention quality of life.

Just a suggestion, besides, it's free.
Or you could join a squash club or something, just replacing the routine of physical activity that work gave you is the idea.

Welcome to CMF btw


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Or you could join a squash club or something


 I'd just join a gym and some hockey league


----------



## janus10 (Nov 7, 2013)

I've read a great deal on early retirement and there seem to be as many voices rejoicing in the freedom as there are lamenting how void and purposeless life feels when retiring years before the "traditional" age.

The one phrase that struck me was, "You need to be retiring TO something, not just FROM something."

Myself, I can't imagine being bored because I don't need to be physically active - just mentally active.

There are: more online discussion groups than you could ever frequent; many organizations could benefit from volunteers so that you don't have to support just one (hospitals, food banks, meals on wheels or driving seniors to doctor appointments); community college, either as a student or a teacher; mentoring small businesses; joining an investment club....

Or, being the oldest eSports Champion in the World.


----------



## tappers (Apr 15, 2012)

tygrus said:


> Personally, I would rather sit in my underwear all day than ever go back to a work a day job but hey thats just me.


LOL, that's great, yea I do a lot of that too!!


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Tappers I'm a year younger than you and retired here in the Maritimes too. All of my friends are still working and will be for years to come. 

I don't have the same issue with being unhappy or bored in retirement. My wife and I are enthralled with it. I don't miss working or being mentally challenged to that extent. I've never felt bored or in any way regretting stopping work about 15 months ago, and have had a couple of unsolicited job offers since retiring. No way. We just love having total freedom to do whatever we please and with so many great options and time in front of us. 

We are both very active physically and like being outside. I spend approx 8 hours/ wk working out. Plus we do some walking on trails or the beach, hiking, kayaking from our home in season, go for drives, picnics etc. We both like to read, surf the net, watch movies. We have a large property and spend a great deal of time working on the grounds, gardens, vegetable garden and maintaining the house. I drive a motorcycle and have a great time riding by myself or with a friend. I also enjoy DIY maintenance of the cars and puttering mechanically and carpentry wise. 

We also like to travel. We traveled 4.5 months of the last year and have several large trips planned in the upcoming year. That's a fantastic diversion for us and it takes a lot of time to dream, plan and organize the trips, and the task seems to have fallen to me. No complaints here!

I hope you figure out what you want to do and have a lot more fun. It's more limiting around here if you're not willing to work for less. Good luck.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

We did two months last fall. Vienna, Prague, Budapest, then flew to Malta for 10 days. After that, three weeks in Sicily and a cruise from Rome-Barcelona. Then home. Three months in the winter...Thailand, Malaysia, Australia, NZ. Next week we go to Ontario to see inlaws/family for 10 days, then on to Greece for a month. When we go to Toronto we always check on good offers.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

fraser, very nice! We're still working  , so max 1 month vacation.... , even 3 weeks, as Xmas we always spend in Cuba  ... Planning Vienna and Budapest on March break or summer (another options Alberta and Azores).

My dream to visit Australia, NZ , but it will be possible only after retirement


----------



## GPM (Jan 23, 2015)

Well, the type A personality is a tough one. That makes it tough to retire. You definitely have to get busy. I think travel is the best if you can afford it. Once you get the bug it's hard to stop. 

My parents are in their 70's and are driving old folks they met through the church. Very rewarding. My dad even helped with the churches contruction in his late 5O's and early 60's. They seem busier now than when they worked. However my dad has many hobbies. Wood working is his favorited because of the challenge.

It's hard when you are forced into retirement. I was disabled at 40 - 3 weeks to become useless. The gym was my favourite and a great way to meet people. Go around 9:00-12:00 and 1:00-3:00. The body builders are gone, you can get on the equipment, and it's almost all retirees and stay at home moms (good scenery! - oops, a bit chauvinistic I guess). For a type A, the gym is great. Some of the retirees are pretty hard core. You can put your personality to good use! The walking/hiking groups are great too. The cyclists really seem to be having fun as well.

I always thought I would go to University again when I retired, but at a moderate pace, not shooting for the stars with marks. I recently found out retirees can monitor classes for free. They attend but don't write the tests. No degree though. Some course are even put on in community centres. 

Just a few thoughts few thoughts for you. 

I would probably work part time for any wage with my personality and hit the gym. A very high achieving lady on the school board I know, plans to work at Starbucks or the likes, just because she enjoys meeting new people.

Hope you find your niche!
GPM


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

I retired at 56 and did only what I wanted for the first 3.5 years which met mostly spending winter in the sun and reading.

Some part-time work was then offered to me and I thought why not, today I do three very different part-time jobs over the course of the year all offer me a sense of accomplishment and provide a few extra dollars. I've not applied for CPP due to the extra cash I make.
Only one of the three jobs would require consideration on my part to discontinue just to be fair to my friend who I do the work for as he counts on me to give him 150 hours of time in the spring and again in the fall. 
I could stop all three and have no problem keeping busy.
It's a very different feeling to go work when there isn't the pressure to do so.
Two of the three jobs don't pay anywhere near what I earned when working fulltime and even the third one is at less than 50%, but I do enjoy the feeling of accomplishment.


----------



## jambo411 (Apr 6, 2009)

I retired four months ago and am still getting into the swing of things. I retired a bit early but after 31 years of shift work my health started to suffer. We have a small business that runs two shifts a day 7 days a week. We have 4 part time people as well as family members. DW used to do over 30 shifts a month but I have taken over half the load. Being type A I love having the structure and I feel less guilty about my time off as I feel I have earned it. I will probably run the business for another 8 years (if we win the contract in 2018). This will keep me busy and give us an income.

I am a bit worried about the coming fall and winter. The fishing season will be over and the rainy season will start. I will be going back to the gym 3 times a week and have coffee with my grump (a group of old men). I look forward to doing woodworking again but will have to get motivated. DW has no problems keeping busy so good for her. It is all a learning process.


----------



## Brian K (Jan 29, 2011)

I retired at 54 and am now 59 (. It was a forced retirement but came with a bag of cash so no stress there. After a year of my retirement my wife got diagnosed with stage 4 breast cancer. With the treatments she is on, we don't/can't travel outside the country (pre-existing condition) and travel minimally within Canada. We were in BC a few years after the initial diagnosis and she broke her hip (cancer in the bones). I'm not complaining - it's the cards we were dealt - but I found that I realized that my new 'job' was to take care of me - both physically and mentally. So I went to the gym/pool with a friend (which was incredibly boring) and I find things to do to keep myself entertained. I saw another 'greyhair' at Home Depot who looked like he should have been retired so I asked him what his story was. Well he did retire, got bored and now loves his partime job there. He works Friday, Saturday and Sunday and loves giving advice to people that want it, and he doesn't participate in any 'office politics' - ie he just enjoys working there for the social aspect, gets an employee discount which he uses to buy whatever things he wants and with the extra cash he bought a new truck. He is happy, happy happy. Anyway that is how he coped. I find I have enough to do fixing things and 'doing what ever I want' which is how I answer people who ask "what do you do with your time". Now I really can't see myself getting up everyday and putting up with the political correctness that seems to be taking over these days. Find a friend and go for lunch every couple of weeks - and as you are doing - take care of yourself - it's your job now.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I started traveling when I retired 6 years ago...haven't been home for 4 years as I sold my home to travel more. Works for me.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Eder said:


> I started traveling when I retired 6 years ago...haven't been home for 4 years as I sold my home to travel more. Works for me.


Wow! So, how much time do you spend in Canada per year?
Personally I'd like to travel 6 month per year, in order to take a rest between travels and ... keep OHIP eligibility....


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

eder...we did the same. Downsized and sold the house. So liberating. Now we rent and travel. Spouse wants to buy again but I do not. Housing is a poor investment in Calgary at the moment. Our investments have increased much more than housing prices since we sold three years ago.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Interesting. I can see it being fairly easy to rent a place for 1,2,3 mos in popular seasonal/tourist destinations round the world. But is it similarly easy to find a reasonably priced short term rental in Calgary, Toronto, Ottawa, etc.? And as Gibor asked, do you still ensure you spend enough time in your 'home province' to maintain provincial health coverage?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Interesting. I can see it being fairly easy to rent a place for 1,2,3 mos in popular seasonal/tourist destinations round the world. But is it similarly easy to find a reasonably priced short term rental in Calgary, Toronto, Ottawa, etc.?


 this is what I was also wondering.... Probably it's easier in University towns, as many students sublet their apartments for 4 months when they have coop terms, but it's mostly happens 4 times per year...


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

We were fortunate. When we returned to Calgary we we were able to snag a three month rental on a furnished apt in The Bankview area (all of our belongings were in a storage container)When the three months was up we were able to rent a two bedroom condo. Took a six month lease. Two years later we are still there. Moved in the day of the Calgary flood two years ago. 

We expect or hope to get a two month rental in Puerto Vallarta this winter and perhaps another rentall next Sept/Oct in southern Spain or Portugal.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> and perhaps another rentall next Sept/Oct in southern Spain or Portugal.


 My dream for a long-term winter vacation


----------



## OldPro (Feb 25, 2015)

I read some of these comments and have to realize how lucky my wife and I are. Clearly, some people are just not suited to retirement at all. I have to say I feel really sorry for them.

I retired in my early 40s. I retired then because it was as early as I could manage it after deciding at age 35 that I did not want to follow the standard path of working till I was 65, then playing golf for a couple of years while waiting to kick the bucket. That seems to be what a lot of people see retirement as, just waiting to go to the Old Folks home or kick the bucket.

Retirement to me is just like any other part of life. You get up each day and are either content with your life or not. Nothing changes in retirement other than not having to work for a living. How you spend your time is up to you. I've been retired now for 26 years and my wife is coming up on 10 years. We have no difficulty being content and deciding what we want to do each day. 

The real question worth discussing is why is one person content in retirement and another not content. Why do some feel a need to get a part-time job not for the money but just to have something to do? I don't buy that it is more difficult for Type A personalities either. Both my wife and myself are most definitely Type A and it has no affect on our being content to be retired. We're just as Type A about what we do with our time as we have always been.

One area I do think that differs for some people but not all is how you determine your self-worth. If you equate YOUR JOB with WHO you are, then being retired is going to be a problem I'd say. 

Some people talk about feelings of accomplishment or satisfaction with a job well done etc. I get that from doing little things. So if I fix a leaky tap today, I get as much satisfaction from doing that as I ever got in my working life from completing something. I used to make million dollar sales and I can tell you that no sale however good it made me feel was as big a deal to me as when I finished building our new garden shed (it is not the average garden shed though believe me).
http://www.theclassicarchives.com/images/nwp06-garden-shed-01.jpg That's a picture from the plans for the shed. I like to think mine looks even better. But the point is that I built it myself with my own two hands. Nothing in my working life could compare to that no matter how big a deal it was. 

Retirement is like any other time in your life. If you want to be content, you have to figure out how to do that. Retirement is not an ending, it is the beginning of a whole new part of your life and you have to learn how to deal with that just like you have had to learn how to deal with things all of your life up until then.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

I agree 100% with what you've said oldpro. My wife and I are also very lucky this way. 

I especially agree with the satisfaction of jobs done with your own hands from small to large. I've discovered a greater interest in things mechanical and am really enjoying a satisfaction from small jobs that is equivalent to much larger outcomes in my working career. 

Nice shed btw.


----------



## pacman (Sep 6, 2009)

OldPro said:


> I used to make million dollar sales and I can tell you that no sale however good it made me feel was as big a deal to me as when I finished building our new garden shed (it is not the average garden shed though believe me).
> http://www.theclassicarchives.com/images/nwp06-garden-shed-01.jpg That's a picture from the plans for the shed. I like to think mine looks even better. But the point is that I built it myself with my own two hands. Nothing in my working life could compare to that no matter how big a deal it was.


That is not a garden "shed". That's a garden cottage!! Nice!


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

pacman said:


> That is not a garden "shed". That's a garden cottage!! Nice!


 That what i wanted to say too  OldPro do you really need it?! What do you use it for? I bet that you spent a lot of money on it.... I personally would better take one more vacation abroad that to build something on my backyard.... 
I have there professional table tennis table, Russian and Canadian trees  and some berries ....


----------



## OldPro (Feb 25, 2015)

The shed cost me around $3500 all in gibor. Labour was free obviously. The smaller section to the right is my Wife's gardening shed. I changed it from the plan to having double glass doors and only window on the end. The left side is where I keep my riding mower (access through double doors on the left end), snow blower, ladders, shelf of bits and pieces etc. Mine also has a small deck in front under the pergola rather than patio stones.

The choice of design was my wife's. I found an online site with plans for about 100 different styles of sheds. I looked at the pictures of all the different designs and said to myself, I know exactly which one my wife will pick. Of them all, this was the most complicated but I have to say also the best looking. They all had names and this one was named 'The Ultimate Garden Shed'. Sure enough, my wife picked it out in the blink of an eye. 'I want that one'.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Inspiring. OldPro's got the right idea, make your own back yard a place better than one would pay to vacation in, and why not?
I've dreamt of similar things to do with my property, I've already even run underground water line & power for something like that, but things have ground to a standstill since I went solo, having someone to share it with seems to help the drive to get things done it seems.


----------

